# Hoarder Houses



## jerm IX (Oct 20, 2011)

After exploring hundreds of abandoned houses across Canada, only a few of them were hoarder houses, and none of them were more magnificent than this one...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/10/abandonment-issues-bobcaygeon-house-of.html


Please share your stories, links and photos of extreme hoarder houses in this thread. I would love to see more of them from across the globe.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2011)

A very sad story there, Jerm...it must have been a lovely home at one time too. 

I've never come across a hoarder house myself, but always found them fascinating. Great idea for a thread.


----------



## mookster (Oct 20, 2011)

Dare I drag out this place again after all the hassle it caused me...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799573013/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799477257/


----------



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 20, 2011)

mookster said:


> Dare I drag out this place again after all the hassle it caused me...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799573013/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799477257/



What sort of hassle?

These make me feel so sad


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 20, 2011)

Do I count :-

old video game collection. Floor to ceiling and never mind the attic !!


----------



## mookster (Oct 20, 2011)

Talularainbow26 said:


> What sort of hassle?
> 
> These make me feel so sad



I was accused of stealing loads of stuff, the car photos were picked up by someone on a car forum and the whole thing basically went viral in the car community, the Mk.1 Mini was then stolen and sold on ebay. Had so many people ask me where it was as well I just wanted the whole thing to disappear, I wish I'd never posted it now.


----------



## RichardB (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know if his fame spread to Canada but the most famous hoarder of recent times in the UK was a chap called Edmund Trebus, who was featured on a documentary about Environmental Health workers.






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seavf2cUjzw[/ame]


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 25, 2011)

some very interesting responses. not as many hoarder houses as i'd have liked to see.


----------



## krela (Oct 25, 2011)

jerm IX said:


> some very interesting responses. not as many hoarder houses as i'd have liked to see.



I don't think there are that many that are explorable here in the UK, housing stock gets re-used or trashed / emptied very quickly here. That and people don't tend to post what few there are online because if they do the interesting contents 'disappear' very quickly afterwards. =/


----------



## mookster (Oct 25, 2011)

I know where there is one, but it's still lived in....can only be a matter of time before the owner dies though!


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 26, 2011)

I received an email today, requesting a meet-up and offering a substantial lump sum of money for the address and specifics to this location. Admittedly, I was intrigued, but stood my moral ground and declined the offer. Another belated lesson learned. This will undoubtedly change my approach to sharing certain location specifics moving forward.

For the record, after speaking with other explorers about treasure hunters, before posting, a diversion was used. This house is NOT actually IN Bobcaygeon.


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2011)

jerm IX said:


> I received an email today, requesting a meet-up and offering a substantial lump sum of money for the address and specifics to this location. Admittedly, I was intrigued, but stood my moral ground and declined the offer. Another belated lesson learned. This will undoubtedly change my approach to sharing certain location specifics moving forward.
> 
> For the record, after speaking with other explorers about treasure hunters, before posting, a diversion was used. This house is NOT actually IN Bobcaygeon.



As I said... I guess it's not specific to the UK then. =/


----------



## carly (May 10, 2012)

mookster said:


> I was accused of stealing loads of stuff, the car photos were picked up by someone on a car forum and the whole thing basically went viral in the car community, the Mk.1 Mini was then stolen and sold on ebay. Had so many people ask me where it was as well I just wanted the whole thing to disappear, I wish I'd never posted it now.


Bit late in replying to this but I have to! I'm so so grateful for those pictures - It affected me so much I literally spent a week last year on the computer working out where it was (and crying with frustration as it was vandalised each day) - Having completed my 'mission' I then drove 3 hours to see it and it is something that will stay with me for the rest of my life. It's in my thoughts every day, and although I was lucky enough to go to Pripyat last year, this house was equally as special. So, don't feel bad - I'm sure many people were so glad you posted this. On balance, I think the fact that lots of people got to see it before it gets pulled down was 
worth the risk of the mindless idiots ransacking it. Also, although any stealing is disgusting, they left the things that are special to urban explorers - like valentines cards, painting books that had been used and medication going off in 1986!! And the milk! OK, enough said, but thanks!.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 10, 2012)

carly said:


> Bit late in replying to this but I have to! I'm so so grateful for those pictures - It affected me so much I literally spent a week last year on the computer working out where it was (and crying with frustration as it was vandalised each day) - Having completed my 'mission' I then drove 3 hours to see it and it is something that will stay with me for the rest of my life. It's in my thoughts every day, and although I was lucky enough to go to Pripyat last year, this house was equally as special. So, don't feel bad - I'm sure many people were so glad you posted this. On balance, I think the fact that lots of people got to see it before it gets pulled down was
> worth the risk of the mindless idiots ransacking it. Also, although any stealing is disgusting, they left the things that are special to urban explorers - like valentines cards, painting books that had been used and medication going off in 1986!! And the milk! OK, enough said, but thanks!.



Thats a really nice reply


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 10, 2012)

mookster said:


> I just wanted the whole thing to disappear, I wish I'd never posted it now.



i had a similar experience Ben...At the end of the day all that matters is who know you know the truth...i actually know somewhere also thats is similar to this report if not worse, its terribly sad and he just cant help it..its definatly a mental disorder, and a sad one at that..


----------



## TranKmasT (May 11, 2012)

mookster said:


> Dare I drag out this place again after all the hassle it caused me...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799573013/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799477257/



You flickr whore Ben.

Twas the first and the best report of the place.


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 8, 2012)

Ah yes, Edmund Siegried Trebus - his death was featured in the same TV programme. I thought he was a noble man trying against the odds to live his life his way - I can see the Council's point of view too, but the long and short of it is that they drove him into residential care where, denied his independence, he died. Fortunately, one of his carers recognised the courage of the man and stayed with him on that last day. Personally, I have a lot of time for people who do not want to live according to societies rules. Rest In Peace, Mr Trebus.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 17, 2012)

mookster said:


> Dare I drag out this place again after all the hassle it caused me...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799573013/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626799477257/



What a fantastic place.

What is the story behind the house?
(Without giving away any clues, I'm not interested in where just how!)


----------



## Nobody. (Jul 17, 2012)

I have also found a simmler hoarders house over here that still has a lot of personal effects still in side 
from the paperwork I can read (its all in German) it dates from the 1930s up too the late 1960s
and only a select few know of this place so far but I am starting to see other German explorers slowly posting their photos on Flickr
So it looks like it will end up this way very soon 

But again don't ask me where this place is as I will not tell anyone and this means you!
I want it to remain untouched from others who will just empty the place and put it on ebay ect


----------



## mookster (Jul 18, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> What a fantastic place.
> 
> What is the story behind the house?
> (Without giving away any clues, I'm not interested in where just how!)



I think it was the usual story, old couple living by themselves, one of them dies the other doesn't get rid of anything at all. What makes it even sadder with what happened to the place is that the old boy was apparently still alive living in a nursing home 

I recently found a much larger place with even more stuff in it and a similar even more tragic story behind it but, like 'Nobody' says it is being kept out of public eyes because the risk of it turning into another fiasco is too high.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 18, 2012)

Not really a 'hoarders' house, but a time warp of a house... 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20976[/ame]


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 18, 2012)

mookster said:


> What makes it even sadder with what happened to the place is that the old boy was apparently still alive living in a nursing home




I didn't know that!! 

I really hope the poor old man never hears/heard about his house being turned over, I would hate to hear that in my final years, not only have you lost your partner, but people have nicked items for small profit that may have memories attached to them.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 19, 2012)

mookster said:


> I think it was the usual story, old couple living by themselves, one of them dies the other doesn't get rid of anything at all. What makes it even sadder with what happened to the place is that the old boy was apparently still alive living in a nursing home
> 
> I recently found a much larger place with even more stuff in it and a similar even more tragic story behind it but, like 'Nobody' says it is being kept out of public eyes because the risk of it turning into another fiasco is too high.



I would love to have heard the stories about all the stuff in the house.
If only the items could tell the stories of the things they have seen and heard over the years, the cards show that there was love involved, I wonder if there any children? I am guessing so by the toys, but why did'nt they help out?

So many questions that will never get answered I guess, but for me that's part of it. The empty feeling you get from seeing what has happened.

Blimey, who thought getting depressed could be so much fun


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

mookster said:


> I know where there is one, but it's still lived in....can only be a matter of time before the owner dies though!



There's no need to give my address away just yet Mr. Mooks!!!


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Ah yes, Edmund Siegfried Trebus - a man of great integrity and courage in the face of Council paper-pushers. I don't mind admitting shedding a tear when he died. He really stood up to them and fought for his right to privacy - but then privacy is fast becoming a rarity in today's Britain.


----------

